
Chinese firm EHang reveals self flying MEGADRONE taxi - jonbaer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3387542/The-MEGADRONE-big-carry-passenger-Chinese-firm-says-self-flying-craft-used-smart-taxi.html
======
Shivetya
Really the idea that the blades are not enclosed is so bizarre. Who would ever
think having it as is was a good idea?

------
sharemywin
so now you need a couple platforms that sit above everyone that you climb some
stairs and bored. no pilot. flies to the next platform. 10 flights a day at
$10 a flight should cover capital costs.

